# I heard...



## Shooter275 (Oct 2, 2005)

i heard Fox have caught mange did that ever go away casue i havent seen a fox for a while now...? anybody know?


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Fox are still very infected with Sarcoptic Mange in ND they are starting to come back in places but now the coyotes have moved in where the fox use to be and won't let them rebound real well. The northwest corner of the state is said to be bouncing back the best but everywhere else a fox is pretty hard to come by


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

I did see one on HWY 46 last night just west of Kindred


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

The fox in the north central part of ND have had mange since the early 90's and we were told that mange takes a 25 year cycle to alleviate itself.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I don't think we will ever see the fox in ND like they once were.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Well i hope your wrong. Its just great seeing a fox. I saw one early this year baking in the sun on a rock, about a hundred yards out. It was great.


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

I live in SE North dakota Richland County saw a whole family of foxes run across the road no long ago almost didn't get stopped in time it was early in the morning. Hope they repopulate in this area i enjoy seeing them.


----------

